# Server Error - Runtime Error when returning from IHS payment



## psoliman (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello everyone, I signed up on the forums here to seek any assistance regarding an error I am encountering on the Visa4UK site.

I am applying for my tier 2 visa and upon being redirected to paying for the associated IHS fee, and successful payment (confirmation emails received and payment deducted from mastercard) of the IHS fee, when I attempt to Return to my application, I encounter a server error - runtime error. 

When returning to the Visa4UK portal, my application still remains on the IHS payment step and when clicking on that step again, it shows my IHS reference number and says payment is complete with the return to my application button again.

I have now (due to time constraints) attempted three separate applications and paid the IHS surcharge on each one of them only to encounter the error, which stops me from continuing on to the next step to pay for the visa application itself.

It would be worth mentioning that I am applying from outside the UK and have contacted the UKVI number only to be told that the matter will be escalated. This has been the case for the past 5 days with no resolution. I have researched online for possible solutions and have tried different browsers, deleting cached files, using other computers (within and outside the UK) but still encounter the same error.

I have read another thread on this forum regarding this issue but it is unclear how the affected individuals have resolved the issue but because my post count is less than 5, I cannot provide the link directly here. The thread itself is titled *"Trouble Paying for UK Visa Application via WorldPay?"* and was posted by a member called Cayang on 3rd January 2017

Hoping anyone on this board can guide me forward as the situation is distressing due to the deadlines I have to meet. Thank you


----------



## seanmcint (Oct 27, 2016)

Here's the link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-paying-uk-visa-application-via-worldpay.html

However, Joppa did give an answer for this...



Joppa said:


> It's probably a technical glitch, often happens over a weekend, so wait till about 12 noon tomorrow BST and try again. If it still doesn't work, make a complaint: https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure


----------



## psoliman (Aug 31, 2017)

seanmcint said:


> Here's the link
> However, Joppa did give an answer for this...


Thank you for posting the link, Joppa suggests trying again the following day. I have been trying everyday for well *over 6 days now*.


----------



## seanmcint (Oct 27, 2016)

psoliman said:


> Thank you for posting the link, Joppa suggests trying again the following day. I have been trying everyday for well *over 6 days now*.


That is unfortunate. A runtime error is related to the server either for WorldPay or for UKVI. Are you able to paste the actual runtime error. It might help to determine who has the problem UKVI or WorldPay

*Do follow the complaints like from Joppa though*


----------



## psoliman (Aug 31, 2017)

As I can't post links or pictures yet, I have replicated how the page looks below:





> *Server Error in '/payment' Application.*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Runtime Error_
> 
> Description: An exception occurred while processing your request. Additionally, another exception occurred while executing the custom error page for the first exception. The request has been terminated.


----------



## seanmcint (Oct 27, 2016)

psoliman said:


> As I can't post links or pictures yet, I have replicated how the page looks below:


Not sure what to advise here. Although you are on the UKVI web site and their application is having issues ,it could still be a caused by external connection issues to worldpay. I do suggest that you submit a complaint to UKVI and even WorldPay if possible. The sooner the better, as time is an issue.


----------



## psoliman (Aug 31, 2017)

I filed a complaint via email to address provided on Joopas link. They handle such complaints within 20 working days though, an unacceptable time frame.

I am thinking of contacting WorldPlay as well, but their online site was very confusing. Could you perhaps provide me with a toll free number I can contact them on or an email address?


----------



## psoliman (Aug 31, 2017)

Update as of today:

Further my previous post, I have managed to circumvent this issue.

What I did was fill up the application details on a colleagues account on the VISA4UK site, he then confirmed it, signed the declaration form and completed the IHS payment and paid for the application (using his card from another country)

I will now ask for a refund for my previous 3 IHS payments.

The conclusion I have come to is that this is an unfortunate system error that will plague specific user accounts. If anyone is reading this, you must stop using your account and do not attempt to use it to make a new application. You then have two options:

1. Create a new Visa4UK account with a new email address. Request a refund for the IHS surcharge associated with the error.

2. Complete application details using the Apply for Someone else option using a friend or spouse account. Then have that person confirm the application, sign declaration and pay the IHS surcharge.

I hope this provides relief to those unfortunate enough to encounter this error. I specifically thank *seanmcint* for helping out.


----------



## seanmcint (Oct 27, 2016)

psoliman said:


> Update as of today:
> 
> Further my previous post, I have managed to circumvent this issue.
> 
> ...


How did you request for the refund?


----------



## psoliman (Aug 31, 2017)

seanmcint said:


> How did you request for the refund?


On the Visa4UK account with the error, there is no link to ask for a refund as the applications themselves are not complete. Hence, I am going to call the UKVI contact center today and provide them the transaction serial numbers and demand that they refund me within a reasonable time frame.

The guidance lists that we receive a full IHS refund if a decision is made on the application, in this particular case, there is no decision to be made because no applications were submitted. The 90 days refund time frame is AFTER a decision (grant / refusal) is made on an application. I read somewhere that other users were able to get their refunds within 2 days.


----------



## adipuke (Oct 4, 2017)

psoliman said:


> Update as of today:
> 
> Further my previous post, I have managed to circumvent this issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks PSoliman for the clarification, i have been dealing with the same situation for the past days, I will try applying from another account asap. i just have some queries on whether the other account has to be of someone with a previous visa application and out of Egypt as well or not. 
Thanks for your help and would appreciate if i can contact you privately.


----------



## psoliman (Aug 31, 2017)

adipuke said:


> Thanks PSoliman for the clarification, i have been dealing with the same situation for the past days, I will try applying from another account asap. i just have some queries on whether the other account has to be of someone with a previous visa application and out of Egypt as well or not.
> Thanks for your help and would appreciate if i can contact you privately.


I wanted to be on the safe side so I made sure to use an account that had previously applied for a tier 2 visa and completed the IHS payment.

I doubt it is necessary to use someone else's account outside your country, your best bet for time and convenience is to make a new account on the UKVI and apply through there and check if it solves the issue. 

There is no point in contacting the UKVI regarding this (as I have tried all possible channels), and it will simply be a waste of your precious time.

Hope this solves your issue.


----------



## adipuke (Oct 4, 2017)

psoliman said:


> I wanted to be on the safe side so I made sure to use an account that had previously applied for a tier 2 visa and completed the IHS payment.
> 
> I doubt it is necessary to use someone else's account outside your country, your best bet for time and convenience is to make a new account on the UKVI and apply through there and check if it solves the issue.
> 
> ...


I still can't get past the IHS task. tried a friend's account with a previous visa but still it ain't working. same message keeps on appearing stating a technical error


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

adipuke said:


> I still can't get past the IHS task. tried a friend's account with a previous visa but still it ain't working. same message keeps on appearing stating a technical error


Have you tried using a different browser and seeing if that works? If you are in Chrome - press F12 when you get the error, click on the "Console" tab and send us a screenshot of the errors that are getting logged. Be interesting to see what shows up.


----------



## seanmcint (Oct 27, 2016)

j4v3d said:


> Have you tried using a different browser and seeing if that works? If you are in Chrome - press F12 when you get the error, click on the "Console" tab and send us a screenshot of the errors that are getting logged. Be interesting to see what shows up.


runtime error should be server side


----------



## adipuke (Oct 4, 2017)

j4v3d said:


> Have you tried using a different browser and seeing if that works? If you are in Chrome - press F12 when you get the error, click on the "Console" tab and send us a screenshot of the errors that are getting logged. Be interesting to see what shows up.


Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) payment service
Error
Sorry, we are experiencing technical problems.

Please try again later

Contact UKVI if you'd like to speak to someone about this.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

adipuke said:


> Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) payment service
> Error
> Sorry, we are experiencing technical problems.
> 
> ...


Have you tried contacting UKVI about it?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

